# Latest Pens; Some Worthless & Experiments



## ElMostro (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are my latest pens.  All are Jr. Gents.  Photos are so-so, sorry.  Comments welcome.

Cancun Series











Cofee & Alumilite









Copper & Alumilite Experiment (working)









Lava Flow (Worthless Spalted Pecan and Alumilite)













Wortless Oak Burl









And finaly Peas Jr. Gent (Split Peas & Alumilite)










Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## skiprat (Feb 23, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!!!! I am going to have to get some of those blanks. The Cancun and the Oak are superb.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been looking for the perfect pen to give to the chef at the Boulders Resort. Split Pea Soup is the one.  Really cool looking pen!!!  I have to order a couple of those if you're offering.  I also can't wait for my Cancun blanks to arrive.  All pens are superb!!!!


----------



## banjobob (Feb 23, 2008)

They are all great, but the first is magnificant.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 23, 2008)

They are a beutiful group of pens. I have been going back and forth looking at them and trying to choose a favorite and I can't pick one.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2008)

Those are awesome, I love the split peas one![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 23, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome stuff!  That copper looks great, I best turn mine sometime soon!  Lucky me!


----------



## igran7 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!  Very nice looking pens.


----------



## R2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Incredible collection!![:0][^]
The lava flow is particularly spectacular.[][][]


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2008)

Hard to pick a favorite when they all look that good [^][^][^][^][^]


----------



## CaptG (Feb 23, 2008)

Amazing.  Love them all.  Your work is just outstanding.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful set of pens!

Is there anything in the kitchen that is safe from you?


----------



## arjudy (Feb 23, 2008)

Are you going to make some of those blanks to sell?


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow I like all of them.The split peas looks cool.I need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes yes,, very nice,i`m waiting for my cancuns,i hope i can do it half as good as yours.. Carl


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 23, 2008)

All, thanks for the compliments.  If I decide to make any of these blanks for sale I will let ya'll know.

I've been out all day...no shop time today


----------



## constamj (Feb 23, 2008)

I love the Cancun.  It does look like the beach.  I wish I was there.  Wonderful finish and blanks.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 23, 2008)

What a GREAT  group of pens! I  like the Cancun Series and the peas the best


----------



## JohnU (Feb 24, 2008)

These are fantastic.  My sister inlaw works for a soy bean company and keeps asking for a bean pen.  Im inspired here.....  Very nice!


----------



## TurnaPen (Feb 24, 2008)

That array of pens is  awesome and beautiful, love them all. PS, is Aluminite some type of new resin?!! Whatever it is you did an excellent work. Amos[]


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodenink, to answere your question reference Alumilite. 

Alumilite is a two part resin that solidifies when mixed. It comes in White (like the posted pen) Regular, which has a slight amber color, Black and Water clear. It is a bit pricy if you buy it in small quantities but unlike poly resin there is no guessing on the amount of catalist to add depending on weather and temp. 
I use it bec it is very low odor and a fast set time. Take a look at the site and if after that you have any questions I will be happy to assist. I have worked about 20 gallons of the stuff so far so I have screwed up enough by now to help others not to. 

Alumilite Water Clear
Produces a high impact rigid clear casting that is commonly used for lenses, encapsulations, and water reproductions.  Vacuum or pressure is recommended to achieve 100% bubble free castings.

http://www.alumilite.com/checkout/index.php?cPath=22

Eugene


----------



## johncrane (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent work with pens and the blanks.[]


----------



## jskeen (Feb 24, 2008)

I see you did keep some good blanks out of that oak burl for yourself.  Congrats on great work.  I've got one turned, and waiting on some more tooling to start on the rest, I'll post them as a group when I get done.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I'd have to pass on the peas, but they all look spectacular!  I particularyly like the way the coffee beans are spaced out and the lava flow.

  -Barry


----------



## writinstiks (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible imagination and execution. Very well done indeed. I can't pick a favorite.

Tom


----------



## Buzz (Feb 24, 2008)

All are great looking pens.  Always partial to a coffee though


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 26, 2008)

Just to let ya'll know,
Some of these blanks are now available in the "business clasifieds" section.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33903

Thanks, Eugene


----------



## jtate (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!  What about lentels and alumilite?


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, I have done lentils too.  Both crushed and whole.  They look similar to split peas but tan-ish.

Eugene


----------



## fernhills (Feb 26, 2008)

Eugene., I`m going to lunch.. Carl


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 26, 2008)

Those are some beautiful pens!  Good job on those!


----------

